# Sloppy pucks on new machine



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm sure this has been covered before. I have changed machines from La Spaz to a Minima.

The portafilter is now wider 58mm. I'm dosing 18g into 17g LM basket.

It seems as though I need another gram or to in the dose as distribution is not as easy because the grounds are well below the basket rim and I can't distribute quite as easily.

I use a naked and don't seem to have a channeling issue and the taste of shots are generally delicious.

The sloppy puck does make the cleaning up process a pain as coffee sticks to the corner of the basket and earlier on a clump adhered itself to the shower screen. Not ideal

I have only had the machine a few days I hasten to add but if anyone can explain why I'm getting such sloppy messy pucks I'd be eternally grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I get that with certain coffees. My mrs drinks decaf and I always get sloppy pucks from that when I make her a coffee.

I wouldn't worry about it tbh and just enjoy the coffee. Try a different coffee and see if it's the same.

Also regarding dose, you should have a little headroom between the puck and showerscreen. If you have a 5 pence piece, grind whatever weight of coffee into your portafilter and tamp, gently place the 5p onto the bed of the coffee and lock into your machine and then remove again. If it's the correct dosage you should have a faint impression of the 5p on your bed of coffee. If not, adjust your dose either way.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for that.

I can actually get 2 or 3 pound coins in there.

I have used 3 separate beams all with sloppy pucks. Taste is good it's just messy.

I will try updosing. According to my basket I am already going in at a gram over though.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

paul whu said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I can actually get 2 or 3 pound coins in there.
> 
> ...


Try dosing a bit more coffee. LM baskets have a +2g tollerance so a 17g basket is the same size as a VST 18g with a +/-1g tollerance.


----------

